
How to Work with Lawyers at a Startup - epi0Bauqu
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/01/21/how-to-work-with-lawyers-at-a-startup/
======
grellas
A few observations on this helpful piece:

Fit is what counts above all in choosing a law firm for your startup.

Fit with the key lawyer - good working relationships are _very_ important in
this area (make sure your primary lawyer is responsive, clear in
communication, sharp, and strategic).

Fit with the firm - prominent firms excel in representing startups with
capital intensive needs, and they will hook you up with solid VC introductions
and open their doors to some superb lawyering skills and great legal advisors
within their firms; if you don't need the VC money out the gate, then weigh
all the above against the expensive fee structures ($500/hr and up for even
green attorneys) and the 3 to 1 associate to partner ratios with the attendant
risk that your little startup may be serviced by relatively inexperienced
young lawyers. (Disclosure: I compete against these firms).

Fit with your plans - yes, you can mess up by not understanding your legal
options early on but there are countless startups that do just fine even
though they do not retain a lawyer right at inception (cost/benefit does
matter and the horror stories of how you can mess up are in fact the
comparatively rare cases, though you should be avid to educate yourself in the
meantime to what the typical risks are and to use the knowledge so gained to
make a good choice on when to bring in a lawyer).

